# Midi files konvertieren



## tomkruse (31. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

Ich möchte gerne ein kleines Tool schreiben, das Midi Standard Files Format 1 in Format 0 umwandeln kann. Gibt es diesbezüglich vielleicht schon etwas?

Leider habe ich keine Ahnung wie das Midi-Format aufgebaut ist. Habe zwar schon exzessiv rumgegoogelt, aber so eine richtig erschöpfende Beschreibung konnte ich bis jetzt leider nicht finden.

Würde mich über Tipps & Hilfe freuen

Cu - Tom.


----------



## dot-paul (2. Februar 2004)

Hi!

Was ist denn ein Midi-Format 1 oder 0?

Und für was brauchst du das? Das ist vermutlich für ein Handy, für welches, falls ja?

--paul


----------



## tomkruse (2. Februar 2004)

hi!

Standard Midi Fileformat 1 ist das Format in dem General-Midi-Files von vielen Synthesizer Workstations und und Sequenzerprogrammen abgespeichert werden.

Format 0 unterscheidet sich nur dadurch, daß alles in einem einzelnen Track gespeichert ist und wird vor allem von älteren Keyboards und Sequenzern unterstützt. 

Und: Du hast recht, ich brauch das für's Handy genauer gesagt für meine Games. Ich möchte meine eigenen Musikstücke in's Format 0 konvertieren, damit ich sie in meinem Games verwenden kann. Allerdings hätte ich das gerne in Java gemacht, damit ich's als Plugin für irgendeine IDE verwenden kann.

viele Grüße

Tom.


----------

